
Elasticsearch's DMCA Takedown on Search Guard - llacb47
https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2019/09/2019-09-10-elasticsearch.md
======
brylie
It would be helpful, if GitHub made it clear that repositories without an
explicit open source license grant fall under the full scope of Copyright
restriction. It seems there is a common misconception that any code simply
shared on GitHub is free to use.

However, it seems the case for this DMCA takedown is probably not clouded by
the "publicly available means free use" misconception.

------
llacb47
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20881739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20881739)

